# Before and After



## slotto

Here's a new thread called Before and After. Let's see what a box stock car looks like next to your custom. I'll get it started...








Tyco Hot Rod


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice job :dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Good idea Slotto...*

If we don't have another physical example, like if we only had 1 to begin with, would you mind a side-by-side photo?


----------



## slotto

sure


----------



## tjd241

*btw...*

I forgot to give you a couple :thumbsup::thumbsup: for the hot rod. Nice!!! Using the HO figures as a gauge in the picture, your custom makes the box stock vehicle look like 1/43rd... holy cow!!


----------



## alpink

let's be clear. the figures are 1/87 scale, probably for actual HO (Half 0 gauge 1/43) railroad layouts and the cars are about 1/64 as are the furnishings for the shop.


----------



## TGM2054

1/43, 1/87,1/1. The original looks huge compared to the "Slotto-ized version! Don't ya hate buying a car and then cutting half of it away! :thumbsup: Nice job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good idea thar Slotto!!! Guess I need to go buy more film... Cool hot rod by the way!!! RM


----------



## hojoe

Here's one I did last summer. The converted one sits on a Tjet chassis.








hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, here is my contribution. The Body started out a(plastic) HotWheels Crasher Body. To which I hacked and whittled and modded to fit a (JL) T-Jet Chassis....
*Before







HW "Crasher" -Dreadhead
*After
























BTW- since the above pix were taken, I lowered the body on the chassis and added decals etc.


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys!
Look everyone, HOJOE's got a woodie!
Nice Hot Rod Ralphie.


----------



## TGM2054

Time to revive this thread. What AW should have done with the Carfitti cars


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TGM2054 said:


> What AW should have done with the Carfitti cars


Thank you TGM, I totally agree!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

TGM - :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

sweet!


----------



## eastside johnny

*before & after*

Before & After with a few views.......same car that Ralph III started with, but a street rod rather than track rod. Work was done at Buster's Body Works
It's on a JL TO chassis with AFX wheels


----------



## eastside johnny

Don't have a "before" but I guess that we know what the original looks like. Buster's Body Works removed the fenders/running board & channeled it over a T-Jet chassis with a flathead V8, wire wheels with the baby hubcaps & whitewalls and what else? FLAT BLACK......*Oldskool traditional*


----------



## 41-willys

both rods look sweet


----------



## Super Coupe

They are some great looking before and after rods you guys have there.Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*My Latest re-Creation....*

Ok, here is a Before pic (actually as it came OEM- waaay before I got the body)...











And this pic is just after I received the body in yellow paint, tho I had already been trying to remove red flames from it when the following pic was taken.....










And next is after all the yellow was removed, and I found a silver and blue paint job below, to which in this pic, almost all of that layer was removed, finally revealing the true Blue Plastic....









And finally, my 90% completed car.....all it needs to be finished is a radiator/grill and some nerf bars....


----------



## WesJY

YEAAAHH!!! SWEET #3 WILLY !! oops FORD COUPE .. LOL!

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny

Ralph III I like the look of the tires in the final version. Very period correct.


----------



## pshoe64

*Sanford and Son*

I got a lot of wows on this so I thought I'd post it here. The finished truck started as an AW '56 Ford PU. I added some baby-moon style hub caps from a Johnny Lightning Diecast, turned down in radius on my Dremel so they would fit inside the 4-Gear rims. The "junk in the back are from various pieces. The couch is a back seat from a diecast, the acetylene tanks are from the old Aurora pit garages and I think there's even a piece of luggage in there, but not sure where I found that. Lots of aging techniques learned in painting figure kits and landscaping and the door decal is a peel and stick printed from the laser printer.

Before:










After:










-Paul


----------



## slotto

Nice stuff there guys! I'm glad to see that this thread is still alive. Here's more...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff right here!!!...
Go #3!!! great looking dirt tracker R3!!! One of my favorite numbers...
Sanford would be glad to drive that pu P64, if he could figure out which one was his, cool copy!!!
Good looking Hot Rods EJ!!! Like them wirewheels, jus sayn...
Not sure I've ever seen a flip up drop top Slotto, but I like what I see!!! Like that background winged warrior too!!!
Good looking cars guys!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Cool idea for a thread.


----------



## ParkRNDL

*"At the tone, leave your name and message. I'll get back to you."*

I like movie and TV cars, so I took an AW Trans Am and downgraded it into a Jim Rockford Special. (Actually, mine started out as the red one without the hood bird, but you get the idea.)



















When I stripped this one, I discovered something about stripping with Pine-Sol: If you get the paint scraped/peeled off with the body still submerged in the Pine-Sol, it comes off a lot cleaner. You run into problems when you take it out and start scraping/peeling over the sink or whatever. I used a couple of wooden shish kebab sticks to pick at this one while it was still in the jar, and it cleaned up a lot better than what I usually get. Obviously it would be easier if I used a shallower container, I just didn't think about it at the time.










The T-tops worked out pretty well as filler panels for their own holes.










I should have done another prime/sand/fill pass on the roof, and maybe 2 or 3 on the hood. The vents I sanded off the fenders also needed a little filler. I worry about losing panel lines if I put too much primer on it. Also I'm lazy. 




























Now if only I could teach it to do reverse 180s...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now I got The Rockford Files song going through my head...lol One of my favorite shows when I was a teenager.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

NIce conversion...after many years of watching many years of reruns (one of my dad's faverite actor's, Bret Maverick, Support Your Local Sheriff, Support Your Local Gunfighter) something about the front end looked out of place... which you probably already knew, but just one of those thigns that made me question what I remembered seeing...I had to do a quick search to make sure I wasn't going crazy 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/picture.php?albumid=99&pictureid=542
but since you made it... I'm going to have to make one of these
BTW would love to be able to do the reverse 180 with slotcars...I loved doing them in the dirt and wet pavement...couldn't get'em right on dry pavement LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL

You're right, but... they changed the car year by year. Check it out:






Most of these clips have the earlier round-headlight car like you said, but there are a couple with the '77-'78 square headlights too. Believe me, if I could find an early '70s version, I would have used it. 

Come to think of it, I have an Ertl diecast version of the earlier one. Wonder if the nose only could be cast in resin and grafted onto an Auto World (or AFX or Tyco) Firebird? Hmmmm...

--rick


----------



## jobobvideo

Your probably right...20 years clouds my memory and judgement at times...just remember the earlier style.

I think I remember some one on here using poster putty and pushing in the donor for a grill mold then filling it with expoxy to get a quick grill done 

--Bryan


----------



## tjd241

*Not a body...*

... but intended for use on an HO layout. I rescued this little Heljan building from a train shop here in CT. The shop owner is big into buying layouts and collections and he breaks down his purchases into the sum of their parts and sells them off. This is a fun lttle project I undertook for our good friend Jerry (Win43) Gill. This now lives at his house and will take its place amongst all the great structures he and his wife built for his layout. 

BEFORE...

















AFTER...


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW that's an awesome idea! An HO scale hobby store with HO scale slot car racing? Brilliant, I may have to steal that. Hmmm... 

(runs off to look for Aurora tub track pics to recreate one in HO scale...)

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet hobby shop! I can smell the wood floors and cardboard set boxes, and hear the little bell over the door . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! That'll fit right in on his Main St. perfectly!!! 

It's been done with trains... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...king-train-model-thats-tinier-fingernail.html


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> ... but intended for use on an HO layout. I rescued this little Heljan building from a train shop here in CT. The shop owner is big into buying layouts and collections and he breaks down his purchases into the sum of their parts and sells them off. This is a fun lttle project I undertook for our good friend Jerry (Win43) Gill. This now lives at his house and will take its place amongst all the great structures he and his wife built for his layout.
> 
> BEFORE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER...


:woohoo: AMAZING!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

THANKS!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are cool!!! Great makeover/restoration!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Nuther Dave builds from the heart...nice Win43 Hobby Shop Dude!

Bob...I love this place...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Now, that is a Great Makeover into a Hobby Shop!! ..RL


----------



## eastside johnny

*more "after"*

Don't have a "before" of the coupes but here's another "After" Another creation from _*Buster's Body Works*_Nothing too much. Left the fenders black & put some Plum purple on the body. Then a light dusting of clear pearl, some chrome wire wheels with white wall treaded tires, chrome tape over the windows & pipes in the back.


----------



## alpink

johnny, simply delightful.


----------



## jobobvideo

looks like it's reday for the pavement or the car show nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

I already posted this in its own thread, but I just got around to coloring the roof lights today and I figured it might be cool to compare it to the original vehicle...























































The hood could have used another couple rounds of fill and sand, and if I was to do it again, I wouldn't have that "point" at the edge the hood, but rather leave it wide enough that the piece I added to the grille (which was cut from a 1/25 scale stabilizer bar) would actually be the point.

Now to find a Mini-Lindy Eldo... 

--rick


----------



## alpink

Rick, that is an amazing transformation, bar none. KUDOs.


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I didn't know better I'd swear it was molded as a poncho. Great conversion!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

now the two door original looks way out of proportion, 'cause that 4-door just looks so right!


----------



## ParkRNDL

eastside johnny said:


> Don't have a "before" of the coupes but here's another "After" Another creation from _*Buster's Body Works*_Nothing too much. Left the fenders black & put some Plum purple on the body. Then a light dusting of clear pearl, some chrome wire wheels with white wall treaded tires, chrome tape over the windows & pipes in the back.


Hey, this is awesome. I am digging the exhaust pipes, and the color, and the wheels really set it off. I guess they're off a diecast?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

That 32 Ford is looking sweet Eastside Johnny!!! I love 'em with fenders most!!! 

Back in the 80's I pretty much lived in a donut shop on the Berlin Turnpike in CT. All the older gear heads hung out there, while the teeny boppers hung at McD's and BK. One of my buddies who used to hang with us had an all steel 32 chop top. The car was so clean, they used it to make molds for fiberglass. I had the pleasure of taking a ride in it one night. Man it's hard to see anything out of an 8" tall windshield!!! I got a good picture of it somewhere.. If I can find it, I'm going to have to scan it!!


----------



## XracerHO

*ParkR,* Great transformation of the Chevelle to a Pontiac & *EasideJ,* Great classic Plum purple coupe!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work by both of you. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool running EJ, liking those wheels and rear end treatment...Bumper looks good, may have to borrow that idea...RM


----------



## roadrner

Rick, 
Looks pretty good to me. Just place a black 77 Firebird in front of it and let em' go.

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> Rick, that is an amazing transformation, bar none. KUDOs.


I agree with alpink...Very Cool before and after!

Bz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey rick, that's a totally remarkable build transformation, you did an awesome job :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Some WAY cool stuff in here!!!

Can I play? :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

TBI said:


> Some WAY cool stuff in here!!!
> 
> Can I play? :wave:


Now thats a serios Cadu!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool Caddy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like your style TBI!! That's incredible!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

TBI said:


> Some WAY cool stuff in here!!!
> 
> Can I play? :wave:


THAT'S what a caddy should look like. Looks just right lowered & with the chrome trim against the gloss black. :dude: Would like to see the wheels & tires better just to see what you put in there. (kind of looks like wire wheels?) Great job.
Yeah!...you can play:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Caddy, the way it should be - low, black & plenty of chrome. ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

very slick! i was hoping someone would take on one of these as a project. is it running the 4-gear, or did you tuck something else up under there?

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*The Resinator*

Here's the boys submission. We received a couple of bodies from Parts Pig Enterprises. Thought it would be safer to experiment on a resin body while trying to build a truck. We cut the body into, glued it backed, went for a solid steel top, made a bed out of some resin scraps, added a toneau cover made from a textured CD case, small moon tank up front, etc. 











While in doubt about choosing a color, we had to go with an old favorite...This one is no slouch, she's running some 440X2 power, with the front axel set back...










The bed has a small space, but decided the cover would add a little color to the project. Hope you likes it...I think I'll call this one "The Resinator"...Happy Holidays to all!!! RM


----------



## 41-willys

That turned out Awesome!!!! :wave:


----------



## alpink

simple, clean, extraordinary


----------



## partspig

Nice Job Randy!! pig


----------



## TBI

Sweet! Very nice, very clean - the Hilltop crew does it again! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

"The Resinator" is one little slick truck!!

Bob...nice exhaust detail...zilla


----------



## TBI




----------



## jobobvideo

Hilltop, as always clean, neat and *SHINY* just the way we like 'em!!

TBI, had to look twice to see the slot chassis...nice job!!! what chassis did you use?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that pick up came out beautiful!!!! That's some serious grafting work!!! Great color choice too!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

I love this shot


The finish work is awesome :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Totally cool! Great stuff there guys.


----------



## 41-willys

TBI nice work on the slot conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Both trucks are amazing. I love the us-1 chassis for racing too.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

awesome work,,,is that automotive paint with clear?


----------



## TBI

eastside johnny said:


> Would like to see the wheels & tires better just to see what you put in there. (kind of looks like wire wheels?)


I don't think I'll ever get it back from my brother long enough to take more pics (and he doesn't even own any track!) 











It's an AW four gear chassis, the front tires and wheels are from the same diecast donor the grill and bumpers are from. The rear tires and wheels are narrowed four gear rears - the "whitewall" is actually the outer edge of the rim painted white.  Then I chucked up the diecast wheels in a drill and turned them down until they fit inside the stock mags - didn't even need glue, there was enough axle sticking through the stock rim that I was able to just push them on


I think I will build another one for me, when I do I'll take pics of the rear tire wheel config as I do it


----------



## Bill Hall

Great repair of a fubarred concept. :freak:

Very well thought out and classy execution. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Super realistic with the skirts, chrome, wheels and taillights. Wow!


----------



## Super Coupe

A nice classic beauty.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love that hearse!! You nailed it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok this one isn't quits After yet but thought you would want to see how low you can get a stock AFX:


----------



## basement racer

All my friends...have a lowrider.
You gona have to lower the track now joe65.
B Racer


----------



## bobhch

basement racer said:


> All my friends...have a lowrider.
> You gona have to lower the track now joe65.
> B Racer


Hahahahaha lower the track...yeah that is pretty low Joe :lol:

Bob...now we know how low joe can go,go,go...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I figured this car would be a good candidate for before and after...




































Thank go out to Don aka dnybsbl for sending these and a couple other bodies to play with!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman I love the After look on your 55 Chevy Dude!

You can see the door, trunk and other details so much better now.
Plus that engine is just plain cool beans if you know what I Rat Rod means....Yeah!

Bob...running out of catchy phrases...zilla


----------



## TBI

Just finished a pedal car for the good folks at Hilltop, snapped this pic before I shipped it off


----------



## plymouth71

Wow, still amazes me that you saw that potential!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It does look good!!! I wouldn't even attempt to build one...Took a lot of imagination just to get all the parts...and it runs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Somebody else got very lucky at Christmas, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

...yes very imaginative and ultra cool!

...needs a rat fink or zombie driver....hahahahahaha!


----------



## plymouth71

Id order one for my son, but I don't think I could afford it.


----------



## roadrner

Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gomanvongo

*On a clear night you can hear the Fords rust!*

Lifelike T-birds are plentiful, and uuuuuugly! It seems everytime I pick up a box lot, theres one of these turd burds staring back at me!

so I started to play with a couple (still got a stack to tinker with...)

































now these look more like the 80's t-burd survivors that i see in the local Mall Wart parking lots...

(and strikingly similar to my winter beater too! - though it's not a t-bird!)

john


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great rustorations!!!! The partially open door, hood and trunk seals the deal!! All that's missing is the rope to keep them closed!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What scm said. Fine rusty work indeed. Glad someone finally found a good use for those turds!!! Junk yard cars!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Love the see through melanomas surrounded by "car"cinoma. The gacked open panels are a nifty touch. 

I think I need a tetanus shot....hahahahahaha!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work making good bad cars... look bad... but better !*



gomanvongo said:


> It seems everytime I pick up a box lot, theres one of these turd burds staring back at me!


:lol: ... too funny Go-Man ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

Nice work!....would this be "After & before" rather than "before & after"?


----------



## ParkRNDL

NICE! I always loved the "rode hard and put away wet" look. You, sir, have it nailed.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice touches. I really like the rusted out quarter panels the best.


----------



## WesJY

NICE WORK!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

You make good looking sh*tboxes - lol :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good use for those LL crapwagons.


----------



## gomanvongo

thanks guys! It's easy up here in Canada - I just look in the local parking lots for inspiration. (It is a cop out though - it's real easy to make a LL turd-burd look crappy!)

john


----------



## old blue

You inspired me...I hate when I have two identical cars. These Chevelles are some of my favorites. I now do not consider them identical. Sorry for the camera work. 

Old Blue


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lock Jaw*

She's crust-a-licious!


----------



## gomanvongo

great stuff - up here that'd go as "good condition" in the classifieds

heck - those're just light spots to help it go faster! great rust effect!

john


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thing is, you leave pieces of it all over the track when you run it.

Great job!


----------



## slotcarman12078

He he he,, Got my tetanus shot today. I'm covered!! Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

TBI said:


> Just finished a pedal car for the good folks at Hilltop, snapped this pic before I shipped it off


I am at a loss for words. Very cool!


----------



## ParkRNDL

This is what I did with a resin hearse from sethndaddy:



















there's a few cars that make me I wish I could do this procedure BACKWARDS... say, make a Chevelle or a Fairlane INTO a station wagon...

--rick


----------



## kiwidave

Wow, great work Rick!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Cadillac conversion :thumbsup: - makes you want to go cruising!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool cutting and welding, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I didn't see the progress pix I wouldn't have believed that was the same body!! Dang that caddy came out great!!! I agree on the wagon thoughts. My dad always had a wagon when I was a kid. With 6 kids it was a requirement!! I'm a wagon fan too!


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## aurora1

Hot Wheels has a Chevelle wagon available for any resin casters that are so inclined. I would be interested in one of those.


----------



## Super Coupe

I have a hot wheels Pontiac GTO wagon if any casters would like to make a few.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

rick,

Holey Toledo.........Sweet Caddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way, way, way cool conversion!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...your cruising in style now Dude...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Before:


----------



## bobhch

Mr. Skylark that little Red guy looks like a whole bunch of fun!!

Bob...red is the best...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

nice buick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Caddy conversion & nice Buick Detailing,. The Buick is an MEV, I have one in gold with black top.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotto

Great work on the Buick and great vision on that Caddy!
I didn't picture a convertible under all that roof.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got the right tires on this Cat now:


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice. i love MEV's fullsize GMs...

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks good Joe. Now it's time to sit back,pop open a Schlitz and wait for the next race. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

*'40 Ford Pick 'em up*

















I had a few of these lying around so I thought I'd try making a pickup.
It's still in the early stages. Stay tuned.
Steve


----------



## 41-willys

that is looking cool already. can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## gomanvongo

you could mount a fifth wheel, and some smokestacks, and that could be one mean looking trailer toter too! no matter what you do from here, it's gonna look cool! 

john


----------



## bobhch

Slotto this is a great idea!!

Bob...diggin' this pickup idea...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Very cool Slotto ... nice vision dude!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Glad to see ya back posting/building... I like trucks, this should be cool!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's gonna be [email protected]$$ when it's done!! Them wheels/tires Look pretty sweet too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETT!!! Can't wait to see it done!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Duh....the raggy's looken good too!


----------



## JordanZ870

slotto said:


>


Old S'COOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. workin' on the bed right now.
and yes Bill, that's the ragtop in the distance.
I'll get back to that one too someday. I get distracted so easily.


----------



## kiwidave

That truck's gonna look awesome!! Very inspiring!


----------



## Bill Hall

slotto said:


> Thanks guys. workin' on the bed right now.
> and yes Bill, that's the ragtop in the distance.
> I'll get back to that one too someday. I get distracted so easily.


Me too!


----------



## pshoe64

*Still in Progress - Indy Car*

This was a car I raced many moons ago. It's a Tyco Budweiser Indy car lowered over an Aurora Super Magnatraction Chassis. The original body was quite abused over the years so I'm working up a rebuild on the original chassis. A frame up restore, you might say. The car is insanely fast and fun to run.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

I love It! I really need to get one of those Chassis's too. It is sweet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doh!!!, Now why didn't I think of that...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I just hope Tex doesn't see this, an AFX powered Tyco body, he'll be heart broken...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Night and day!


----------



## pshoe64

Plymouth71, I'll dig around in the basement this weekend and see if I have a spare SMT chassis. I'll PM you later this weekend and let you know what I find.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71

Kewl !


----------



## WesJY

MAN - That's a GREAT IDEA! I never thought about that. it looks BAD A$$!!!! :thumbsup:

Can you show the bottom part? just to see how you did it? 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

WesJY said:


> MAN - That's a GREAT IDEA! I never thought about that. it looks BAD A$$!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Can you show the bottom part? just to see how you did it?
> 
> Wes


Here's the SMT chassis and the under belly view.









Even though the stock body tabs on the Indy body snap in the grooves I cut into the SMT chassis, I still use a thin piece of double-sided tape on each side to keep it secure. (The tape is removed here so I can work on the stance a little more.)









In Arrow #1 you can see where I trimmed the pot-handle body mount tabs off the chassis. Arrow #2 is where I reduced the height of the wrap-around part of the rear chassis so the body can sit a little bit lower.

-Paul


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet looking Cart!


----------



## WesJY

Paul - Thanks for the photo! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## copperhead71

Thank's alot for the picture of a smt! I Had no ideal what one looked like,,,you know i'm new.:wave:


----------



## alpink

*new*



copperhead71 said:


> Thank's alot for the picture of a smt! I Had no ideal what one looked like,,,you know i'm new.:wave:



join date Aug 2007 !

what year is this now?

:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

alpink said:


> join date Aug 2007 !
> 
> what year is this now?
> 
> :wave:


....It's just a jump to the left.....


----------



## copperhead71

Well i used to collect diecast when/before i joined ht.....re:you know i'm new to slots.


----------



## gomanvongo

joez870 said:


> ....It's just a jump to the left.....


:thumbsup: the good doctor would be pleased!


----------



## slotto

*Mustang Wagon*

I found some extra time while waiting for the body filler to set on the '40 Pickup and Tail Dragger. I've been wanting to do this one for a long time. Hope you enjoy it.
















Stay Tuned


----------



## JordanZ870

This feels very "Nash-Metropolitiny" for some reason.
I likes it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Great concept...yer one crazy sumgun!


----------



## Omega

Love it. Can't wait to see the end product.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOVE IT!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Nice really nice!!!


----------



## bobhch

Omega said:


> Love it. Can't wait to see the end product.
> 
> Dave


No Doubt...it's going to be one real neat & fun slot car!! 

Bob...Tubbed out to BT...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That chick is _always_ on the phone..... :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey slotto,that Mustwagon is looking cool!!! Can't wait to see it and the 40's finished up.Keep up the cool builds.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome concept - Mustang Wagon & tubbed too!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

:freak:


slotto said:


> I found some extra time while waiting for the body filler to set on the '40 Pickup and Tail Dragger. I've been wanting to do this one for a long time. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned


w/ be a lovely concept "Hearse" as well :thumbsup:
think; Harold & Maude movie :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## jobobvideo

super sweet customs!!!!


----------



## slotto

Thanks for all the great comments.
Just wait until you see what I do with this...










Did anybody guess... Pickup?


















Almost ready for paint.
Stay Tuned


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like trucks!!! RM


----------



## slotto

*If'n you like trucks, here's another*


----------



## XracerHO

Great new low stance on the Red Nissan P/U with tonneau cover. :thumbsup: Good looking Hot Rod in the background too. PT is taking shape. You have one big guard dog for your garage. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW @ the PT- PU ! Although I'd liked to have seen a Rag top too..... FYI- I'm into PT Cruiser's in 1:1.
BTW- where did you get that Purple PT ? I know it aint the Tomy/AFX version, is it resin cast ? I'd be interested in obtaining one of those bodies, where-ever it came from !?


----------



## slotto

Thanks for all the great comments guys!

Ralph - I think the PT is a Fandango Racing Products resin body. It was an impulse buy - kinda like the bubble gum in the grocery store checkout. After buying it, I had whished I'd picked a different color. It's been sitting in one of my tackle boxes for years until recently when I was inspired by sonething I saw in google images. I'm not sure if they are still around tho...http://www.fandangoracing.com/


----------



## slotto

*Johnny Lightning Mustang*










The Mustang on the right was pink before I got to it.
stay tuned


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good slotto!!! Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotto

*Surf's Up!*


















More pictures in Handmade Hot Rods
Stay Tuned...


----------



## bobhch

gREAt PT Pickup Mr. Surfs up Slotto!!

Bob...Cruisin in dah sand...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

*Little Different "Before and After"*

Okay, this falls in line with seeing Haley's Comet, a Triple Crown Winner or Bigfoot. We have all said, "I need to clean up my work area". Today the earth, moon and stars aligned, and I did not get distracted by anything on the desk....So....

Here's the before:



























And the after...Remember, you may never see this again:thumbsup:



























I spent 20 minutes trying to clean a spot...turns out to be the original color of the desk:freak:

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that desk lamp!!! Do ya wear sunglasses when building???...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm liking that desk lamp!!! Do ya wear sunglasses when building???...RM


Rofl.... and SPF40?

Even at 4 feet away I would be sweating all over my projects!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey pshoe, I'm attacking the slot dungeon as we speak... although I'm working on the whole basement, not just the workbench. I hope to get to that too, but it's gonna be a late night if I do.

Also, I just bought that same clock at a yard sale! Mine runs slow, but I only paid $1.00 for it, so I'm not too upset...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64

Hey, that work light saves me a bundle on tanning bed costs.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*Hope you remember where everything is now...*



pshoe64 said:


> Hey, that work light saves me a bundle on tanning bed costs.
> 
> -Paul


RAOTFLMAO...:lol:

pshoe64,

Very nice but, as you said you may never see it like this again...hahahaha

Nice before and after shots. lol

Bob...take a picture next weekend and post it here as after, after...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Whadya think Paul?....*

_*... maybe last a couple days or so lookin all clean like that? *_


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*lil Deuce Coupe*

Here's my current Before and After- "Work-In-Progress"

You may have seen this one Before....









And here/Below is what it currently looks like , as a re-Build > "Work-In-Progress"








FYI- the lower body was just repainted, and the roof(thanks Al) has not been attached yet, and the front nose will be chopped and the grill added as well as the injectors(maybe?), and the headers will be re-attached as well. It may get nerf bars, but I'm not sure yet...stay tuned


----------



## gomanvongo

Here's an old build that I was asked to replicate for a friend of mine. While the pieces you see in the before aren't the actual pieces used, the red car was built from the same type of bits and the same sheet of plastic. It is getting a little race worn these days - very light body goes nice and fast!

john




























I also used the same template to make my "monster car", which doesn't photograph half as well as it looks flying around the track on a lifelike T chassis with braids installed! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Ralphthe3rd,

Heck yeah I remember your blue by you #3 car!

So you are doing a re-build...COOL!

As a Mooneyes freaka-zoid all I can say is Mooneyes would look great on this Yellow....Yeah!  Have A Nice Day! 

That is a nice grouping of parts you have Ralph....do it!

gomanvongo,

Yes, Yes, Yes....Way Cool scratch builds!! All of them!!

Oooooh that is fun indeed and your "Monster Car" with the #13 and hand painted skull on black is just like the cars I read about in my "Old Skool" car magazine...Love it!!

I recently purchased some brown Rust-olium testured paint in a spray can that works very well to make rusty cars. 

You still have to Dry brush a couple of different browns and black on to give it that old rust rod look....might be just the trick for you? :wave:

Bob...I'm Old Skool all the way baby...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

gomanvongo said:


>


 
This thing is down home buildin' sick! :thumbsup: This is like the freaky neighborhood gearhead's car that he scare's the local children with :tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Update- on my Lil Deuce Coupe...*

Here's my current Before and After- just about Completed, I may add more decals, although I did throw on a set just to appease Bob-Zilla 
Before....










After...


























A few changes since I last showed my conversion parts pic, I went with a Blower instead of the Injectors, and I also used a Different Grill, to closer match the width of the hood. I also lowered the body both front and rear just a tad more.
BTW- I was NOT trying to replicate the American Graffiti Milner Coupe, just merely create my own Lil Deuce Coupe using the Dash Hot Rod as the starting point.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Looks great! That roof looks familiar... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

I LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

1976Cordoba said:


> This thing is down home buildin' sick! :thumbsup: This is like the freaky neighborhood gearhead's car that he scare's the local children with :tongue:


Thanks man!, that's exactly what I was going for! Sumptin' wicked this way comes!

john


----------



## tjd241

ALL great B&A's. Excellent scrounging... and first class re-assembly across the board. Nice guys. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, And it's yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, And it's yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


with MNEYES...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bz


----------



## slotto

gomanvongo said:


>


Nice work on the home made's John! :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

slotto said:


> Nice work on the home made's John! :thumbsup:


Thanks Slotto! your thread has been an inspiration!

john


----------



## SplitPoster

I am diggin the skull and cross-bones rat rod. There's some days that would be the perfect ride!


----------



## roadrner

Some good lookers from all, as usual! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

*Nuther Before and After*










Decided to chop a top on one of these Johny Lightning Chevelles. Back when they came out in the early 00's I stocked up on 'em. You couldn't beat the price. I miss those days!
This one was beggin' me to go topless.

stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the drop top!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I miss my rag tops!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the drop top there slotto!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The chop looks like it turned out to be a smooooooth cut...RM


----------



## Kurl3y

Nice .. The dropTop is straight out SASSY >> :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin it!

Boot color compliments the stripes! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Thanks fellas
More before and Afters to come
stay tuned


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the drop top Chevelle. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

*Vinyl Top*


















Another Chevelle project. Like I said, I bought a bunch of them back in the day. I took some blue painters tape and draped it across the top, then gingerly cut it to size. Lastly, I then brush painted over the tape with some flat black to simulate the look and feel. Hope you enjoy.
stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

I never would have thought of that!! Cool addition to an already cool car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Makes replacing the vinyl top a whole lot easier in a couple of years...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Clever!! Gotta try that.


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work slotto!awsome stance!


----------



## slotto

*Goin' Topless*


























The boys brought over their girlfriends today. One had sleeves.
stay tuned


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Holy Smokes- That Yellow Low-Boy Roadster is Sweet ! :thumbsup:
Are you saying you started out with the 4 gear Hi-Boy Coupe, and chopped and channeled her down ?


----------



## slotto

Yes, that's why I call this thead Before and After.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cowabunga!!! What a transformation!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great work on the "Goin' Topless" roadster slotto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Topless is good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Topless*

Oh man, I love how the HobbyTalk advertisers phish for relevant topic data when then insert their adverts....ie -all of a sudden at the bottom of this thread currently, the advert looks like this >








Now SEE what talking about Topless Slotcars Did ! :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

I always love a Tubby!
yellow is a great choice for color too!
Nice lines all around. :thumbsup:


Hmmm....the only advert at the bottom of this thread is for White castle
hamburgers in a BBQ bundle. is that cause i used the word "Tubby"?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe I've been looking at too many Doba posts... All I seem to get are Geico ads..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Oh man, I love how the HobbyTalk advertisers phish for relevant topic data when then insert their adverts....ie -all of a sudden at the bottom of this thread currently, the advert looks like this >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now SEE what talking about Topless Slotcars Did ! :tongue:


You have that link handy, need to sign up...RM


----------



## slotto

Thanks guys. I'm glad you like. I broke the freakin' Front window posts several times before I ended up with what you see here. It is so fragile! I'm done with this one, it's on the shelf.


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Slotto that is amazing...great new car!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I'm learning new things from this HT place every day...zilla


----------



## slotto

*B&A Dodge Ram*

Still a work in progress...


























stay tuned


----------



## plymouth71

I'm thinking that anyone can post here, Please let me know if I'm wrong...

I picked up a couple of these pullbacks a while back. I'm almost settled into my new place and I thought I'd finish off a custom that has been sitting for a couple months... I whacked a section of the bed off behind the cab to shorten it ever so slightly.







































I hope to get the shop up and running soon. so I can finish this one off. Need to build some wheelie bars. Anybody got a supplier?


----------



## slotto

WOW, nice conversion! Great stance as well. Awesome paint too!
Yes, this is an open thread. Just show a before and after picture.
keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking truck!!! Sure do like that color fade and drag appearance!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## wazzer

*Vw*

A little flat styrene, a blower and chute, you got yourself a drag VW.


----------



## hojoe

Now that's thinking outside the box. Really nice drag VW. 
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool use of a VW Van...Liking your version better...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## alpink

plymouth, nice short bed drag Chevy pickemup. real cool paint and great detailing, good job on the grill.


----------



## slotto

Nice MicroBus


----------



## alpink

wazzer, WOW, really nice customized bus there. I agree with hilltop and slotto


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dan, that pick up looks tanfastic!!! Great fade job too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Diggin' the VeeWee pick up too wazzer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks guys. I've been missing the customizing part of the hobby.  I wish I had more of these as they are nice and light!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great custom Dan....love the bi-color fade....trickey bidness!

Wazz...nifty Veewee! Your conversion takes an otherwise cartoonish model and transforms it to bitchen. Tyco Trick Trucks are shaking in their boots!


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks bill... That's all Rattle Can... Phssssssssssssssst


----------



## JordanZ870

I always love these before and after pics.

Dan, your heavy hauler is top shelf!
"Hauling Arse, a quarter mile at a time."
Were it not for the toy parked next to it, I could easily
confuse it for a 1:1 truck. :thumbsup:


I absolutely LOVE the Veedubyuh truck, wazzer.
The proportions are right. Perfect bed height
and just enough cab. It looks ready to menace
Dan's quarter mile hauler! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*'40 Ford Sedan - I mean Pickup Truck*


























I _finally_ decided on a paint color for the pickup. Hope you enjoy.
Additional photos and build details in the Handmade Hot Rods thread.
stay tuned


----------



## 1976Cordoba

plymouth71 said:


>


Nice use of lightning. And great fade. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

*Challenger Parts Getter*

We needed another parts car getter in the shop so ...


























stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it slotto!!! From the profile shot it kinda remindas me of a gremlin prototype! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

that is pretty cool. nice addition


----------



## slotto

Yea SCM, the wife said it reminded her of a Pinto. LOL


----------



## bobhch

Plymouth71,

HOT PICKUP FADE!!!!!!! lOVE IT!!
Dude you took that truck and now it's OWNED...BY "U"!!

wazzer,

WOW!! This thread is turning into a BALL OF FIRE!!
You can take a bow now...VW DRAG.........vROOOOOM, vROOOOOM BABY!!

Slotto,

40 FORD pickup....YES! Talk about cut and paste!! 

I'm so glad I ended up here on this thread as it is fun, fun, fun to look at all these Super Great Slots everyone is turning out!! 

Bob...I always apriciate the time and work put into builds like these...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a before and after for ya's. The boys took an old resin Willys, cut the back off, and reattached it to a GlasTech fendered Hot Rod for a delivery ride...RM


----------



## eastside johnny

Nice fendered delivery!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Do you ever give the boys a break??? Man!!! Sweet panel!! Can't wait to see it in color! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

nice Randy


----------



## plymouth71

Wow... That is nice!


----------



## slotto

*Topless '40 finally complete*

As you know, this ones been in the shop for a while. I couldnt decide upon. A little departure from my regular standard colors, this has a base coat of Rustoleum silver with a shot of Testors candy red on top. A big blast of clear seals it up then brudh painted the details and interior. More pix in Handmade Hot Rods. Hope you enjoy...


















stay tuned


----------



## JordanZ870

Hubba Hubba!

The old gal done done topless! :thumbsup:

*wipes drool from keys*


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN

I know I'm late to the party and this is a custom I did quite a few years ago, but here is my offering.




























I loved the Waldorf Corvair Corvette wagon show car.


----------



## tjd241

*Cool stuff...*

That's outside the box for sure ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Great thread slotto!


----------



## bobhch

Ditto what Kiwi said...Slotto, Hilltop, Goose,Kiwi...WHOAH this is some fine slot car work!!

Bob...B -N- A [email protected]@ker on-er...zilla


----------



## slotto

YEAH! Nice one Kiwi!!!!! Love the stripes
and look at that Corvette Nomad!!!! That is killer kit bashing right there!
Let's keep this ball rollin'


----------



## ctsvowner

I found this one already done but just love how it was done.


----------



## bobhch

*55,56,57 Classics will live on FOREVER!!*

ctsvowner,

Hey I like that blue and white 57 just the way it is too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This 55 Nomad was done by Greg/Alpha/taillights in resin.
I just added a styrene side pipe and called it done.










Have a few more of these & they will be getting painted up some day.

ctsvowner I used to build 1/24 models as a kid side by side on the kitchen table with my Dad.

One of my most memorable builds was an AMT 55 Nomad that I painted up in that Baby Blue and White like yours with the top roof white.

Bob...gotta love the Classics...zilla


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there guys! I'm with you Bob, Shoeboxes Forever!

Fishished up *The Taildragger*

















stay tuned


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, here's my latest Before and After ! (or an alternate title for me could be, if you cannot get your own Original aurora Tow Truck- MAKE ONE !)

The Blue and Yellow Tow Truck is an old HotWheels Happy Meal toy...and I converted it for slot car use and changed it up a bit 









Obviously I changed the boom...

















Btw- although this is a fairly heavy Plastic Body, I did my best to lighten it with Mr. Dremel 








Original aurora T-Jet Chassis in the Long Wheelbase position with Hot Rod/Truck/Indy wheels, but using very low profile Indy Front Tires in all four corners.


----------



## Super Coupe

That there is a nice looking tow truck. Good work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

stay tuned


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks cool slotto... Oh and cool looking wrecker Ralph!! Great job detailing her too! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks cool slotto... Oh and cool looking wrecker Ralph!! Great job detailing her too! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah I agree with him!!! keep them coming!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gomanvongo

I've found myself with a plethora of yellow jeeps these days - thought I'd try something a little "dirty"










now it looks more like the jeeps i'm familiar with...

john


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent rustoration!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: By the way, the billboard kicks @$$!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great muddrunner!!!


----------



## gomanvongo

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great muddrunner!!!


'twas one of yours, good sir, i thank ye again!

john


----------



## gomanvongo

slotcarman12078 said:


> Excellent rustoration!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: By the way, the billboard kicks @$$!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks slotcarman! most of the guys that run on my track don't 
'get' my humour. 

john


----------



## 41-willys

the green bars are my favorite:tongue:


----------



## slotto

very cool transformation


----------



## slotto

*Slammed Nomad*

It is finally a reality...












stay tuned


----------



## Super Coupe

SWEET!!! Nice work slotto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a bad 57!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------

